# Hurt and Scared



## wifeinneedofhelp (Jan 6, 2011)

Just a few minutes ago I confronted my husband about some emails i saw of him writing to other women. He lied but in the end fessed up. Stated he was done, he wants a divorce, wants to leave me all the debt and take our son away! He stated im not mentally stable I told him of course not after all hes done to be im literally crazy. Its always in my mind that hes cheating and usually is. He says he does it for attention, at this point im afraid if i even have a disease! Im a SAHM so im scared to death of what to do. I dont want him to take my son away from me or leave me with all the debt. My heart literally hurts I tried preparing myself mentally for this but this is a much worse feeling than expected. How do i prepare myself? What can I do? Its so hard were im at to find a job and my closes relatives are 2000 miles away.


----------



## Powerbane (Nov 8, 2010)

WIFE - TAKE A DEEP BREATH!!!

First things first. Contact your relatives. Let them know what is going on. 

Second, husband is mad because you busted him. He's trying to blame shift things around to you. 

Third, it's joint debt. He's in it as well as you. If you have any access to the bank accounts I would start thinking about opening up one and moving half out.

Fourth, if he takes you son - it's kidnapping. Not gonna fly. 

Fifth, It seems like he's getting a thrill from the attention from these other women. Have you identified what emotional needs he's after by doing this?

Stand strong. My wife is a SAHM as well and it was her that started making plans to move her and my daughters away and her closest relatives are far away too. Needless to say - I woke up on corrected things. We're still recovering!

Seems like your husband is a bit of a controller too. 

Go to Affaircare.com and Marriagebuilders.com for more help on building a relationship with your husband. I don't think it's too late.


----------



## wifeinneedofhelp (Jan 6, 2011)

This is not the first, nor third nor six time I caught my husband doing something like this. Im sure hes mad but its not the first time. 
You stated to move half of the money out of the account can i legally do that even though I DIDN'T work for that money? He says hell go to court and tell the court that hes more financially fit to take care of our son. That I dont have a career that i will be able to provide for my son. 

I asked him about whats the need to contact other women, he wants attention, that hes stupid and he likes it. I told him he told me to get a job so i dont see him at all when i do see him we would talk and be intimate and even though we were doing al of that he still went looking somewhere else. 

Good luck to you and your wife. I believe our marriage is doomed, because it takes two people to make something work and make this better. Thats something tha he doesnt want to do. He states he wasnt met for marriage, hes immature and no matter what i do he still wont be satisfied. He likes going out with friends and putting them first while i on the other hand prefer the spend the time with my son and at home.


----------

